# 5x5



## Theboss313 (Jan 29, 2014)

How much weight should I start with on a mehdi 5x5? Thanks in advance


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 29, 2014)

I'd go with a weight that you can lift for 5 sets of 5...


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 29, 2014)

Theboss313 said:


> How much weight should I start with on a mehdi 5x5? Thanks in advance



So you didn't read the program???  If you did you would see:

Choosing Your Starting Weight. If you’ve never done these exercises before, you first need to
learn correct technique before thinking about heavy weights.
• Squat, Bench Press & Overhead Press. Start with an empty barbell.
• Barbell Rows. Start with 30kg/66lbs including the barbell.
• Deadlift. Start with 40kg/88lbs including the barbell. Put small plates on the floor for
Deadlifts to get the correct bar height.
• Pull-ups, Chin-ups & Dips. Start with your own body-weight.
If you’ve done these exercises before & your technique is ok: do workout A the first day working
yourself up to one heavy set of 5 reps on all exercises. Do the same for workout B two days later.
Start the next week with 30% less weight.
You can also use bigger increments. If your technique is good & the weight feels too easy:
increase the weight by 5kg/10lbs per workout on the Squat & 10kg/20lbs on the Deadlift. Go back
to smaller increases when this gets heavy.
Progression. Add weight every workout. Even if it’s only a small increment, it adds up. Start with
an empty barbell on Squats & you’ll lift 50kg/110lbs 1 month later, 80kg/175lbs 2 months later.


----------



## Theboss313 (Jan 29, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I'd go with a weight that you can lift for 5 sets of 5...


Yeah but your supposed to work your way up and start light but I'm just not sure if there's a specific percent you should start at


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 29, 2014)

Theboss313 said:


> Yeah but your supposed to work your way up and start light but I'm just not sure if there's a specific percent you should start at



Percentages only matter if you know you're 1RM. If you are a true beginner - which it sounds like, you don't have the technique yet to even know your true 1RM.

I'd say to read what alpha pasted for you above. Start really light, and bump the weight each workout. It's called linear progression. Start with the bar and work from there. Getting all your sets and reps with good form is more important then weight right now. The weight will come with time. Once you get comfortable with your technique, start adding 5 lbs a workout to your bench, 10 to squat, and 15 to deads.

If you have form issues, try to post some vids, and guys much more knowledgble than I will critique your form. Drop your skirt at the door because they won't wear kid gloves when they do. This is a big dogs game. 

Get lifting!

PS - Mehdi is only slightly less gay then Zyzz


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 29, 2014)

For 5x5 I changed it up a bit....
Start with a weight you can do for all 5 sets 
But on the last set I would do as many reps as I could and for every 2 reps over 5 I would add 5 lbs te next week and every rep under 5 I would take off 5lbs for next week
I gained some strength out of it 

Every week was a challenge


----------



## Theboss313 (Jan 29, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Percentages only matter if you know you're 1RM. If you are a true beginner - which it sounds like, you don't have the technique yet to even know your true 1RM.
> 
> I'd say to read what alpha pasted for you above. Start really light, and bump the weight each workout. It's called linear progression. Start with the bar and work from there. Getting all your sets and reps with good form is more important then weight right now. The weight will come with time. Once you get comfortable with your technique, start adding 5 lbs a workout to your bench, 10 to squat, and 15 to deads.
> 
> ...


 but I do know my form perfectly and I do know my 1rm


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 29, 2014)

Theboss313 said:


> but I do know my form perfectly and I do know my 1rm



Then plug your 1 rep max into the program and let it punch out the numbers for you.

http://madcow.hostzi.com/5x5_Program/Linear_5x5.htm


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 29, 2014)

Theboss313 said:


> but I do know my form perfectly and I do know my 1rm



Then why are you asking us? Go to Mehdi's site and read up on his program. I bet you could google "5x5 calculator for 1RM", or something like that and get a place to start in 5 minutes.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 30, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I'd go with a weight that you can lift for 5 sets of 5...



There is no denying this logic


----------



## paleolift78 (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey PINKBEAR. That is a very smart way to advance in the 5 x 5 without injuring yourself. I like it. I am doing the 5 x 5 to and am going to incorporate this. I kept trying to add 5 lbs each workout my progress stopped after like 2 1/2 weeks. Im using your approach sounds smarter then they way the program makes it sound. Thanks


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 2, 2014)

I felt I would never hit a wall because it was self adjusting do to the way I added or took weight off.
Just becuz you couldn't add weight doesn't mean you can't the next, maybe that week was just bad


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 2, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> I felt I would never hit a wall because it was self adjusting do to the way I added or took weight off.
> Just becuz you couldn't add weight doesn't mean you can't the next, maybe that week was just bad



You'll still hit the wall with this method, it'll just take you a longer time to hit it bc your progress will be slower than the progression built into the system.


----------



## aimHiGH (Feb 12, 2014)

Start with an amount of weight you can handle and focus on form the first month and after that you should be able to push yourself the more you progress the stronger you get.


----------

